# Angelurlaub Karpfen mit Ferienhaus/Wohnung/fester Wohnwagen am See



## Göcha (21. Februar 2016)

Hallo Anglerboard!

Bin neu hier und hab gleich mal eine Frage an euch, unzwar möchte ich dieses Jahr einen Angelurlaub machen mit meiner Freundin. Deshalb auch Ferienhaus oder Ferienwohnung oder dort fest stehender Wohnwagen. Meine Vorraussetzungen wären z.B.:
- Nachtangeln erlaubt
- C&R (falls möglich)
- Dusche, Toilette
- Guter Karpfenbestand
- Am besten Österreich, Holland, Italien
- Möglichkeit zum Kochen (Küchenzeile)
- Am besten direkt vom Haus aus angeln (kleine Steg oder ähnliches)


Hab schon zich tausend Seen gegoogelt aber ich check da manchmal nicht durch deshalb dreh ich bald durch#q


Wär echt sehr nett wenn jemand einen Vorschlag für mich hätte!  

Dankeschön!


----------



## Carper95 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelurlaub Karpfen mit Ferienhaus/Wohnung/fester Wohnwagen am See*

Hey,
Ich kann dir da nicht viel helfen da ich mich vor allem in Frankreich rumtreibe aber um es den anderen einfacher zu machen könntest du noch ein paar Infos hinzufügen?
Zum Beispiel wäre es gut dein Budget zu kennen und wie du guten Karpfenbestand definierst. Willst du Action und freust dich über jeden Fisch (auch Beifänge) oder willst du konzentriert fischen und auf Massenfänge verzichten aber versuchen deinen Pb zu fangen?
Und kommt für dich ein Paylake infrage? Ist ebenfalls eine Budgetfrage

Falls es dich interessiert kann ich dir auch ein paar Adressen in Frankreich schicken dir Tage#h


Lg


----------



## Göcha (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelurlaub Karpfen mit Ferienhaus/Wohnung/fester Wohnwagen am See*

Hey danke für die schnelle Antwort 
Also wollte 4 Nächte hin, für höchstens 600 EURO für 1 Angler und 1 Nicht- Angler.
Also gegen Beifänge wie Stör oder Wels hätte ich auch nichts dagegen 
Ich möchte jetz nicht in 5 Tagen garnichts fangen aber muss halt auch nicht alle halbe Stunde ein Run sein, also ich möchte gemütlich fischen aber trotzdem den ein oder anderen großen Fisch fangen 
Paylake is mir auch schon ins Auge gefallen wäre auch eine Option für mich ! #6


----------



## Carphunter2401 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelurlaub Karpfen mit Ferienhaus/Wohnung/fester Wohnwagen am See*

wen zelt für dich in ordnung ist,duschen wc sind vor handen schau mal auf italien carps


----------



## Göcha (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelurlaub Karpfen mit Ferienhaus/Wohnung/fester Wohnwagen am See*

Danke hört sich nicht schlecht an !


----------



## LosCarposHermanos (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelurlaub Karpfen mit Ferienhaus/Wohnung/fester Wohnwagen am See*

Wenn Tschechien für dich in Ordnung wäre, schau mal hier vorbei 
www.angeln-tschechien.de


----------



## Nick21 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelurlaub Karpfen mit Ferienhaus/Wohnung/fester Wohnwagen am See*



LosCarposHermanos schrieb:


> Wenn Tschechien für dich in Ordnung wäre, schau mal hier vorbei
> www.angeln-tschechien.de


Hallo, war denn jemand schon an den Seen von dieser Seite?
Klingt sehr interessant, das ganze. 

gruß Nick


----------



## Carphunter-Chris (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelurlaub Karpfen mit Ferienhaus/Wohnung/fester Wohnwagen am See*

Das in Tschechien hört sich echt gut an, schöne Hütte/große Stege/Terasse alles überdacht. Preise in Ordnung.
ABer....
-Bissel kleine Gewässer (geht aber noch )
- 10-20 Pfd Karpfen Durchschnitt (25pfd Ausnahme) .... 
Ab da wieder uninteressant (Für MICH!)
Dafür ist der Weg meiner Meinung nach zu weit#c
((Bin jetzt kein Pfundejäger und freu mich hier über jeden Fisch oder auch schöne Beifänge (große Barben oder so) )) 
.

Noch paare Jahre warten, dann is da bestimmt geiler:m


----------



## CarpQueen (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelurlaub Karpfen mit Ferienhaus/Wohnung/fester Wohnwagen am See*

Hey,
Ich kann dir http://www.angelurlaub.de/ nur empfehlen. Haben da schon zwei,drei schöne Hütten gefunden. Wir sind zwar "nur" in Deutschland unterwegs,aber ich denke du wirst auf der Seite schon fündig


----------



## Göcha (9. März 2016)

*AW: Angelurlaub Karpfen mit Ferienhaus/Wohnung/fester Wohnwagen am See*

Danke für die Antworten habe mich jetzt für Holland entschieden


----------



## EdekX (9. März 2016)

*AW: Angelurlaub Karpfen mit Ferienhaus/Wohnung/fester Wohnwagen am See*

Wo genau holland?, weil ich bin im Mai am Mystery Lake dort.


----------



## hollywood*79 (28. März 2016)

*AW: Angelurlaub Karpfen mit Ferienhaus/Wohnung/fester Wohnwagen am See*

Hallo hier ist mein Erfahrungsbericht  zum Lago di Mezzo in Mantova. War ein absoluter Traum und für weibliche Begleitung ist die Stadt zum Bummeln nicht fern!

Ende April  habe ich mich in der Wallerklinik dem einzigen privaten  Grundstück am Lago di Mezzo eingemietet.  Die Wallerklinik befindet sich  am Nordufer. Dort angekommen wurde ich durch Matze und seinen Hunden  und Mikka herzlichst begrüßt. 
ACHTUNG  bei den Hunden handelt es sich um ganz Verschmuste. 
Nach einem kurzen Plausch mit Matze und den abreisenden Gästen konnte  ich es kaum abwarten mein Zelt am Ufer des Mezzo aufzubauen und die  Ruten startklar zu machen.
Ich habe an der rechten Boje in Richtung Staumauer in einer Distanz von  ca. 70 bis 160 Meter gefischt. Hierfür ist auf Grund der Strömung zum  Ausbringen von Futter und zum Auslegen der Ruten ein Boot erforderlich. 
In der Nähe der 2 Bojen befinden sich Plateaus. Dort steigt die  Wassertiefe von ca. 3,2 Meter bis auf 0,7 Meter an. Natürlich ist das je  nach Wasserstand unterschiedlich.
In einer Woche habe ich ca. 80 Kg Boilies und 15 Kg Partikel benötigt.  Es darf sehr großzügig und am Anfang großflächig angefüttert werden und  im Laufe der Session der Spot etwas verkleinert werden um Futter zu  sparen und den Fisch zu konzentrieren.
Die Konkurrenz von heimischen Anglern vom angrenzenden Grundstück kann  sehr groß sein. Meine persönliche Erfahrung war, dass sehr viel  angefüttert.
Deshalb unbedingt mit qualitativ hochwertigen Boilies angeln.
Als Hockbaits haben sich 18 mm und 20 mm harte geflavorte Boilies mit  einem 16er Poppi bewährt. Durch die enorme Weißfischdichte werden weiche  Boilies peu a peu abgeknabbert.
Als Köder waren fruchtige und sehr fischige Boilies oder  2x 21er Red  Krill Pellets am Haar sehr gut. Durch die hohen Wassertemperaturen lösen  sich Pellets aber sehr schnell auf. 

Dafür kamen teilweise die Bisse sehr schnell. Und ich meine sehr  schnell!  Sehr oft bereits nach 5 Minuten nach dem die Rute auf dem  RodPod lag oder auch teilweise wenn man mit der Rute gerade wieder im   Boot am Ufer angekommen war.  Ein Doppelrun ist des Öfteren möglich.  Manchmal hatte ich gar keine Zeit einen neuen Boilie aufzufädeln, weil  bereits der nächste RUN lief und am Ende alle 3 Ruten draußen waren.  Also Angel-Stress pur!
Obwohl die Fischen in der Regel ein Gewicht zwischen 5 und 9 Kilo auf  die Waage bringen erweisen sie sich sehr kampfstark und verlangen beim  Drillen mit einer 3 LBS Rute dem Angler alles ab. Kein Vergleich mit  unseren heimischen Teichriesen. Die sind dagegen sehr lahm. Hier habt  ihr einen Ferrari was die Ausdauer angeht am Harken. 
Bei den suboptimalen Wetterbedingungen und dem Laichgeschäft konnte ich  trotzdem mehrere kampfstarke Karpfen um 12 Kilomarke landen. 
Durchaus gibt es in den Seen Mezzo/Inferiore/Valezza/Minco-Kanal  (Zufluss zum Po) weitaus größere Karpfen in den letzten Jahren wurden  bereits mehrere Karpfen um die 20 Kilo- Marke gefangen. Während meiner  Session sind die Karpfen im Valezza ihrem Laichgeschäft nachgegangen. 
 Das Wetter war in meiner Angelwoche sehr durchwachsen. Die Temperaturen  am Tage beliefen sich  zwischen 13 und 23 Grad und Nachts zwischen  9-  15  Grad mit schweren Regenfällen. Zu dieser Zeit hatte das Wasser eine  Oberflächentemperatur  von ca. 18,6 Grad. Nach starken Regenfällen stieg  der Wasserspiegel rasch um ca. 15 cm an und die Wassertemperatur sank  auf 17,8 Grad. Die Wind- Böen waren bis 26 km/h schnell und dadurch für  ein kleines Schlauchboot ein ordentlicher Wellengang. Der Wind legte  sich meistens gegen abends. Durch den Regen und starken Wind folgte eine  Beisflaute von 2 Tagen. 

Die meisten Bisse kamen abends erst ab 22 Uhr bis in den frühen Vormittag.
Um die Fische an den Platz zu bringen habe ich am Morgen und kurz vorm  Dunkelwerden sehr großzügig angefüttert. Sobald man aufhört mit dem  Füttern bleiben die Bisse aus!
Partikel können im Camp bei Matze käuflich erworben werden. Ich habe  hauptsächlich einen Boiliemix mit 16er und 18er und 20er und kleinen  16er Dumbels angefüttert.
Durch den Lago di Mezzo fließt der Minco. Wer auf Distanz fischen möchte  ist bei schwacher Strömung mit 170 Gramm Grippa-Bleie gut bedient. Wer  nahe am Ufer bis 30 Meter fischen möchte kann auch ein 140 Gramm Blei  verwenden.
Obwohl der Mezzo am Nordufer im Bereich der Wallerklinik einer Badewanne  von der Bodenstruktur ähnelt ist man mit einer 40er Hauptschnur und  einer langen 0,50 oder 0,60 mm Schlagschnur gut bedient. Die Vorfächer  sollten etwas länger bis zu 1 Meter gewählt werden.
Um an den Bojen zu fischen ist ein kleines Schlauchboot mit einem 40 LBS Motor unabdingbar.
Oder man benötigt Ruten der 5 LBS Klasse um die schweren Bleie auf  Distanz zu bringen und eine Spotrute um mit einer Futterrakete das  Futter hinaus zu bringen.
Auf dem Gelände der Wallerklinik gibt es einen Aufenthaltsraum mit  Sky-TV, einer Küche und Kühlschränken mit einer rustikalen Tischreihe  und Sitzbänken.
Zur täglichen Pflege gibt es zwei Duschen und WCs.
Auf dem Gelände können die Fahrzeuge gefahrenlos abgestellt werden.
In der Nähe befindet sich innerhalb von 2 Minuten mit dem Auto ein  großen Supermarkt, 5 Min. den Angelladen Mister Fish und eine super  Pizzaria. Also rundum ganz gut versorgt.
Mittwochs wird ab 5 Personen für a 10 Euro indisch gekocht.
Das Motto „All you can eat“ und es ist wirklich sehr gut.

Boilies sollten in die Bäume gehängt werden damit der nächtliche Besuch von Nutrias nicht alles anknabbert.
UND das Wichtigste!
Den Vispas könnt ihr bei Mr. Fish für 28 Euro erwerben.
Die Steuerkarte fürs Angeln müsst ihr bei der Stadt Mantova schon im Vorfeld übers Internet beantragen.
Wer ohne Steuerkarte angetroffen wird dem droht die Beschlagnahme der  Angelausrüstung und eine Strafe in Höhe von ca. 170,00 Euro+ Kosten für  die nicht beantragte Steuerkarte.

Mehr Infos findet ihr bei „Fatzebuck“ unter Wallerklinik

Petri Heil


----------



## hollywood*79 (28. März 2016)

*AW: Angelurlaub Karpfen mit Ferienhaus/Wohnung/fester Wohnwagen am See*

Für eine Alternative wäre ich aber auch offen. Insbesondere Familienurlaub und Karpfenangeln sollte vereinbar sein. 

Ich benötge auch ein Haus am Wasser inkl. Angelmöglichkeit auf Karpfen und das nicht unbedingt im Camp oder im Karpfenpuff. 
Lieber von privat an privat:vik:


----------



## David0407 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Angelurlaub Karpfen mit Ferienhaus/Wohnung/fester Wohnwagen am See*



Göcha schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten habe mich jetzt für Holland entschieden



Moin, was genau ist es denn geworden? bin auch noch auf der Suche für ein verlängertes Wochenende !

Petri


----------



## oldhesse (27. April 2016)

*AW: Angelurlaub Karpfen mit Ferienhaus/Wohnung/fester Wohnwagen am See*

Moin,

mich zieht es nächste Woche mit nem Kumpel + unseren beiden Frauen nach MeckPomm nähe Schwerin. Gibt da ein paar Ferienhäuser direkt am See mit Steg und Ruderboot. Nachtangeln erlaubt und der See ist 12ha groß. Habe nicht viel über den See gefunden im Netz, das bisschen was man gefunden hat war nicht gerade die Wucht - wir hoffen dennoch auf einen schönen Hecht und den ein oder anderen Karpfen beim Angeln. Durch die Funkmelder wollten wir auch Nachts die Ruten draußen lassen. Das Ferienhaus haben wir über angelurlaub.de gefunden und gebucht.

Werde mal übernächste Woche berichten wie die Woche verlief und ob sich der See lohnt


----------



## David0407 (30. April 2016)

oldhesse schrieb:


> Werde mal übernächste Woche berichten wie die Woche verlief und ob sich der See lohnt



Gerne! Und Petri


----------



## oldhesse (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angelurlaub Karpfen mit Ferienhaus/Wohnung/fester Wohnwagen am See*

Servus,

wie versprochen mein kurzer Bericht vom Selliner See bei Ravensruh in MeckPomm
Das Ferienhaus war super, der Vermieter ebenfalls. Die Gegend liegt sehr ruhig.

Der See selbst ist wunderschön naturbelassen. Zum urlauben wirklich zu empfehlen. Zum Angeln leider weniger. Daher kurz zusammengefasst.
1. Der See ist definitiv verbuttet. Es gibt massiv Rotaugen. Zum Stippen ideal und zum Köfi Fangen. 
2. Wir hatten die Angeln 24/7 im See. 4 Stück. Wir haben zudem großflächig im Halbkreis vor unserem Steg (15-20 Meter) angefüttert. Es gab keinen Biss in 7 Tagen auf Karpfen oder Schleien oder Brassen. Geangelt wurde mit allen Methoden und Ködern: Mais, Boilies, PopUpBoilies, Maden und Würmern. Die Würmer wurden nicht einmal angefressen.
3. Raubfisch hatten wir einen Aal am dritten Tag auf Köfi. Danach 3 Anfaser, vermutlich durch Hechte. Sehr vorsichtige Bisse allesammt früh morgens zwischen 5 und 9 Uhr im Rhythmus von etwa immer einen bis zwei Tage Pause zwischen den Bissen. Beim Spinnangeln kein Erfolg mit allen Plätzen (Seerosenfelder, Rand, Tiefe Schlichten im See dank Sat-Bilder) usw. usf.
4. Mitangler gab es einen am See über die 7 Tage, der fing an der eigenen Futterstelle genau einen Barsch. Ansonsten berichtete er von vielen Fängen vor 2 Jahren als er „haufenweise“ Brassen rausholte. Ich nehme an da gab es mal eine Besatzmaßnahme.
5. Ein weiterer Karpfenangler berichtete von großen Karpfen im See, jedoch sehr wenigen
6. Wir beobachteten verschiedene Tages und Zwei-Tagesangler – wir haben keinerlei Melder gehört oder Fänge mitbekommen
7. Der ganze See wurde von uns beangelt an verschiedenen Stellen die Versuche gestartet und eigentlich alle Methoden probiert
8. Ein Nachbar der dort sein Haus hat und nicht vermietet sagte uns direkt am ersten Tag bereits wir sollten nicht an uns selbst zweifeln, es sind wenig Fische im See. Er behielt Recht.

Insgesamt also unerfreulich aus Anglersicht. Kann den See so nicht empfehlen. Zusätzlicher Dämpfer waren auch die sehr unerfreulichen Damen in den Verkaufstellen. Wir haben zwei besucht. Zunächst an Tag 1 um die Karten zu kaufen. Hier wurde auf Nachfrage zum Besatz geantwortet „eigentlich alles“. Als wir genauer verifizieren wollten was damit nun gemeint ist, kamen ebenfalls weniger genaue Angaben. Verkauffstelle zwei hat jedoch den Vogel abgeschossen. Auf einfache Nachfrage was besetzt wurde und wie die Erfahrungswerte denn so Allegmein sind (auch durch andere Angler) wurde ich mehr oder minder beschimpft ich könnte nicht angeln und man sollte nicht immer sofort einen Fisch erwarten. Auf freundliche sachliche Nachfrage was versucht wurde und das man sich lediglich nach Erfahrungswerten erkundigen möchte wurde gesagt „Fische beissen halt manchmal nicht“. 

Schade ist es Rückblickend wie es lief aus Anglersicht, für den Urlaub bin ich jedoch dankbar. Das Wetter war schön, das Haus angenehm und die Gegend rund um Schwerin ist eine Schöne.


----------

